# Strut issue



## Tennessee1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am currently shopping the market for a complete suspension upgrade including complete bushing package and need some advise from yous guys. I have a 2006 model with a failed driver side strut. I have did some research on options and really do not see the need for me to acquire coilovers. Thought about the KYB and Eibach setup but hearing bad things about it. Also contacted JHP over in Australia and was thinking about their package Level 2. Called Kollar racing and their Eliminator package is back order till May. Looking for a 1" drop all around but still have no clue. Any and all help will be appreciated.






.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ouch. Lovells or King springs would be my choice and as far as struts Koni has a cartridge that can be fitted into the stock hardware without much difficulty. Kollar should have strut bushings, bearings and bump stops and he also carries Koni. Personally I wouldn't go over 20mm (3/4") drop. Lower gets into ride, strut, camber and clearance issues. I did a quick search on Google and Monroe and KYB struts can be had from a variety of places if you want to go OEM grade struts.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bought some Monroes and they're fine for just daily use, suspension feels firm. Wouldn't want to use them for autocross or anything like that as I think they're not designed for competition but not a bad deal for less than $100 apiece, KYBs too; should be part of your purchase when you get your bushings. Good luck!


----------



## Tennessee1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the input Svede and Johni. After consideration I am going to go oem with suspension. I am happy with height and look so really no need to get all crazy and flirt with all the problems I have been reading about. What do you guys think about reusing the stock springs?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The original springs suffered from compression when these cars were shipped and will sag. I would replace them as well.


----------



## Tennessee1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Sandu002. The rabbit hole gets very deep when trying to consider options. Pockets are not deep either but I am having Andy over at Kollar put a package together.


----------

